# Outlaw MST



## Mudforce

I am looking at possibly getting some 28" MST's. I ride alot of trail and I would say maybe 65% trail and 35% mud and water. I have done a lot of reading and these sounds like the tires for me. What do you guys think. Oh ya and also plow snow in the winter. Oh wait you guy's don't do snow do you!:33:


----------



## oft brute

these tires do well in all types of terrian and wear better than most but they ride rough on hard pack. my outlaws ride better than the mst's do,that how rough they ride. other than that i can't think of any other complaints.


----------



## Polaris425

^ I agree on every aspect except the ride. I thought they rode & handled great. Especially when I had them w/ no lift. I ran 26x12's on all 4 & loved it.




























^ That was the week after I got her.... slapped those MST's on her until I could afford to go 29 laws.


----------



## Mudforce

Thats cool I have a guy here who wants to trade a set of 28" MST and some old school C 5's just like that, it looks good!!!! All the reviews I have read make these sound like the perfect tire for me.


----------



## vogie

Something tells me you're going to end up with Zillas lol. From what I hear the MST's will be a good trail tire, not sure how different they will be from your mudbugs though /shrug


----------



## Mudforce

Mudbugs? I havn't ran those in years!!! I wish they made the 28" bug with the same lug as the 26"


----------



## vogie

LOL sorry I meant Gators wth was I thinking mudbug for lol???


----------



## Mudforce

No big deal. We don't do a lot of hard core mud anymore and I think the MST will be a better tire for me, and besides I have a winch to pull me out if I need too.


----------



## blue beast

my buddy has a set of these and they ride good...wear good ....they do there fair share of mudding also..not a bad all around tire..

oft brute - if they ride rough on hard pack he may have too much air in them causing then to bow out in the middle...buddy only runs 5lbs. they ride smooth


----------



## Polaris425

blue beast said:


> oft brute - if they ride rough on hard pack he may have too much air in them causing then to bow out in the middle...buddy only runs 5lbs. they ride smooth


Agreed. I think I ran around 4-5 in mine. Max. Just enough to have a flat profile.


----------



## oft brute

tried 3-5lbs, bad set i guess


----------



## Polaris425

^ I have heard a few (2 or 3) cases of a larger set being a bit out of round or something similar...


----------



## mudrider28

Mudforce, you WILL NOT regret the 28" MST's. I ran 28" skinny/wide combo for a couple months on my Brute. Best tire I've owned. They actually ran tall, mine were 29.25" tall with 5psi in them. Rode super smooth (compared to mudlites, it was like riding on a cloud!) they wear like iron, and I personally think that my 28" MST's were better than my friends 28" Zillas. I've ridden Mudlites, Mudlite XTR, Zillas, MudBugs, 589's, and the MST's were by far my favorite. A set of 28's will be going on my new 2011 Outlander in a few weeks!

Here's some pics of them on my Brute.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Highlifter needs to offer these in a 14" rim size, I would be all of these in an instant.


----------

